# Worried about sudden night time hypos at 34 weeks



## Colette15 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi,
The last couple of nights I have been going low a lot during the night. The first night I thought it was because I have too much insulin for a snack, the second night the doctor said it could be that my lantus dose needs decreasing. Last night I decreased my lantus and was between 4 and 3.2mmoll all night. In total I went low 4 times and had a total of 80g carbohydrates. Just a week ago I couldn't eat a yogurt and would go from 4 to 9 mmoll. 

Went in today to check all was OK. Baby's heartbeat was OK. Mine was reading high at first but they reckon that was the stress and from the night before. Had a growth scan last Tuesday and baby is over the 90th percentile and slightly on the bigger side at 6lb 10oz. They said that was OK as my readings are well controlled and I am 84% in target. Also as I am tall they said this could also be a reason for a bigger baby.

The doctor said the other day I might need to reduce my insulin but it should not be reduced by more than 10% and to watch out for hypos as this would indicate placenta failure. I am reducing my lantus tonight and hope that solves the problem. Just really worried about the placenta now as I know hypos should not happen but am reassured that all was well with baby today and have since felt more movements as they were reduced this morning.

My next growth scan is now in under 2 weeks  because of my change in readings. It was originally 3 weeks which I thought was too long. They said they will induce 38/39 weeks. Unless this changes at the next scan. I would prefer nearer to 38 as I feel that 39 is too risky.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced sudden hypos this stage in pregnancy and when they were induced. 

Thank you


----------



## Inka (Sep 1, 2022)

Silly question @Colette15 but did you confirm the persistent low with finger-pricks? Sometimes I find my Libre can show me as low a lot during the night but I’m actually not. 

I completely understand your worry about these hypos and you’re quite right that it’s something that needed checking out. You did the right thing going in for a check and don’t hesitate to contact them again if you have any concerns. I had to phone my team due to reduced movements and they were more than happy to get me in and check things out. I kept a diary of baby’s movements so I could see objectively if they’d reduced. 

I was able to book my induction early. Have you been offered a chance to book a date or will they be doing that for you? Like you, I chose closer to 38 weeks than 39. As it happens, I was induced early as a precaution due to reduced movements. 

Late pregnancy can be quite stressful for any woman and the diabetes just adds to that. All I can say is to try to be objective and not to hesitate to seek advice if you have the slightest concern. xx


----------



## Colette15 (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you for your reply @Inka. Yes I did check with finger-prick tests each time. I am on dexcom at the moment. It said I was 4.1mmoll and steady but I felt low so did a blood test and it was 3.3mmoll.  My current sensor sometimes says I am OK but I am low or I am 7mmoll buy really over 8. 

Last night was better. I had to eat one 10g snack in the night to keep me steady. Spoke to the doctor today and they said to try a small snack before bed but if  I need to drop lantus by another 2 units thats ok but if it needs dropping more to get back in contact with them. Have a scan Tuesday to check everything is OK hopefully with placenta. 

I haven't had a date for induction yet. They said they will give me a date at my next appointment but I will definitely be pushing for nearer to 38 weeks.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 2, 2022)

Remember that it takes up to 3 days for a change in lantus dose to settle down to full effect, so if you don’t see the results you want after one night, see how it goes the next next then think about whether you need more changes.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes that did happen to me in both pregnancies, basal needs dropped by 20% in last few weeks. Got it checked out, all was fine, went to 38 weeks as planned. I did find it mentioned in a few sources online, good that you got it checked out though. I think it can be normal for some women xxx


----------



## helli (Sep 5, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Remember that it takes up to 3 days for a change in lantus dose to settle down to full effect,


Ummmm .. no it doesn't, that's Tresiba.

I used to change my Lantus dose whenever I exercised and found the flexibility very useful.

My DSN wasn't happy with me "playing with my doses" but it definitely does not take 3 days for a change in Lantus dose to take affect.
Which isn't surprising when you consider Lantus, typically, lasts 22 hours.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 5, 2022)

helli said:


> Ummmm .. no it doesn't, that's Tresiba.
> 
> I used to change my Lantus dose whenever I exercised and found the flexibility very useful.
> 
> ...


I didn’t say lantus lasts 3 days. You’re always advised to give a change in lantus dose 3 days to settle down before making any judgements about the change in dose.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 5, 2022)

helli said:


> Ummmm .. no it doesn't, that's Tresiba.
> 
> I used to change my Lantus dose whenever I exercised and found the flexibility very useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## helli (Sep 5, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I didn’t say lantus lasts 3 days. You’re always advised to give a change in lantus dose 3 days to settle down before making any judgements about the change in dose.


I understand the advice to wait 3 days is because no two days in our lives are the same so we need a couple of days to get "an average". The first day after changing the dose may be an overly active day or you may be tired or have a stressful meeting. 
This does not mean "it takes up to 3 days for a change in lantus dose to settle down to full effect." 

I definitely saw the effect of reducing my Lantus by 20% the day after exercising and returning it to full dose two days later. But I knew what my day would be like so understood the effect.


----------



## Inka (Sep 5, 2022)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow @Colette15 xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 7, 2022)

@Colette15 how did you get on? 
Hope alls okay x


----------



## Colette15 (Sep 7, 2022)

Thank you all for your messages. Scan went well yesterday and thankfully all is ok with placenta and baby is doing well. I have dropped my night time Lantus by another 2 units and am able to get away with a small snack before bed.


----------



## Inka (Sep 7, 2022)

Great news @Colette15 xx


----------

